# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Προβλημα στο μάτι και βράχνιασμα

## georgetlf

https://we.tl/t-9WOgj0eDfB

----------


## georgetlf

Δεν ξέρω αν μπορείτε να δείτε το video, αν ναι πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ τι πρέπει να κάνω

----------


## panagos

Καλημέρα.Δε μπορώ να διακρίνω το πρόβλημα στη φωτό.Αν μπορείς περιέγραψε μας τι βλέπεις ή ανέβασε μια καλύτερη φωτο.Τι άλλα συμπτώματα παρουσιάζει; Τρώει πίνει νερό,κάθεται φουσκωμένο είναι θηλυκό ή αρσενικό;Επειδή είναι μικρό το βίντεο ,το βράχνιασμα ακούγεται όταν αναπνέει;

----------


## amastro



----------


## georgetlf

Καλημέρα. Αυτό που βλέπω και νομίζω φαίνεται αρκετά καλά στη φωτό, είναι ότι το δεξί του μάτι σχεδόν κλειστό. Δεν φαίνεται πρησμένο ή κάτι άλλο απλά είναι κλειστό το μάτι μόνιμα κατά τα 2/3.
Το καναρίνι είναι θηλυκό και είναι σε ζευγαρώστρα με το αρσενικό και δύο νεοσσούς 11 και 12 ημερών.
τρώει και πίνει πιστεύω κανονικά αν και είναι πολύ αδύνατο. Δεν φουσκώνει και είναι αρκετά κινητικό και προσέχει και ταΐζει και τους νεοσσούς μαζί με το αρσενικό.
Όταν πλησιάζω στο κλουβί ακούγεται να το κάνει και όταν το πιάνω για να του βάλω κολλύριο στο μάτι (χρησιμοποίησα tobrex 1 σταγόνα πρωί βράδυ για 5 ημέρες χωρίς αποτέλεσμα).

----------


## georgetlf

Πριν λίγο πλησίασα στη ζευγαρώστρα για να το ακούσω πιο προσεκτικά. Ακούγονταν γρήγορες ανάσες σαν ασθματικού για λίγη ώρα, μετά σταμάτησε να ακούγεται η αναπνοή και στη συνέχεια προσπάθησε να κελαηδήσει αλλά έβγαινε πολύ βραχνή η φωνή αν και κατάφερε να βγάλει δυο τρεις καθαρές φωνές (τσίου).

----------

